# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Confused about using Gino/Silicone pads for my heated bed

## Cyber Akuma

Ok, so I recently got a Wanhao Duplicator I3, and one of the changes I am planning to make to it before I start printing is to add a glass bed.

I hate the idea of using binder clips, and saw that many people use Gino (or some other brand) Silicone pads normally meant for computer CPU/GPUs instead. I am a little confused about two things however.

First of all if you should use one big pad or cut it into squares. There seems to be debate on both sides about this and I wanted to hear what others opinions about it were. I heard that using a single pad is not a good idea because it makes it harder to remove the glass and it's harder to get it flat or make sure no air bubbles get trapped under it. But on the other hand I am worried about heat not transferring evenly if you cut it into squares, especially since there seems to be no general consensus on how they squares should be arranged or how many to use.

And second, are these pads supposed to be sticky or adhesive? I assumed the whole point was that it was a sticky substance that on top of being a heat-transfer medium would stick like tape the glass to the metal heated printbed, but now I am hearing that some or even all pads might not be sticky, and can't seem to get a clear answer.

Can anyone offer any advice?

----------


## 3DPBuser

I just got the pads... 4 small squares. They are supposed to be non-sticky on at least the top side so you can remove the glass. I've also read that 2-sided kapton tape can be used.

----------


## Cyber Akuma

So is the bottom side sticky then? Then why was everyone complaining that if I used a full pad, I would have trouble removing the glass? Also, if it's only sticky on one side, then how does it not move or shift during printing if you have a moving bed?

----------


## Cyber Akuma

Damn..... it's been out of stock on Amazon for nearly a week now, they said they don't even know if they will get it IN stock again. Went out of stock just as I was about to order it last weekend.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007PPEW52

... A lot of the 3D printer guides refer to them as "Gino Pads" even though that is just one brand of manufacturer, is there any particular reason to choose Gino over other brands? I can't finish my printer bed without this pad and when trying to search for it by it's ASIN number "B007PPEW52" all I get are linkbacks to that Amazon page. Any other brands you can recommend that are good? And actually flat without deformities that would make my bed unlevel?

----------


## 3DPBuser

I think any 0.5 mm non-adhesive thermal pad will work. They are marketed a lot as "CPU" pads. They don't need adhesive because they are so tacky.

gino pads.jpg

----------


## Cyber Akuma

> I think any 0.5 mm non-adhesive thermal pad will work. They are marketed a lot as "CPU" pads. They don't need adhesive because they are so tacky.
> 
> gino pads.jpg


Now the problem is finding a 0.5mm one, most of them seem to be 2-7mm thick....

By the way, would there be a downside to getting an adhesive one? Not sure what you mean by them not needing it because they are tacky. I was looking up several of 3M's own models on their website and half of them mentioned "The product tack is such that a mechanical means to support the pad in a final assembly is required.", which makes it sound like the tacky ones would need something additional to make them not slip or to stick..

Example: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3...4001817&rt=rud

... Though others also mention "This version has a permanent PEN film, 9 micrometer thick, on one  side *to provide for a non-tacky surface*, increased puncture resistance,  ease of handling and rework." So I am confused what they mean by that either....

Example: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3...4001813&rt=rud

----------


## EagleSeven

We use hair-spray to hold glass to bed-plate and to hold printed objects to glass.
No need for anything else.
Better, more even heat transfer than with pads.

(be sure to let glass completely cool before removing objects from glass
 and use wet cloth to remove remaining spray from top of glass, after object is removed)

----------


## 3DPBuser

Just check ebay for "0.5 mm thermal pads". Like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100x100x0-5m...item1e8583e94b

With pads, there is no washing of glue/spray needed.

----------


## Cyber Akuma

Problem is I can't find them in the right size.

The glass I am putting on my bed is 200x250mm, so I was looking for pads at least that big or bigger. Most of them are in the 100x100 range... or very thick like 5mm or 7mm.

The few handful that I could find are shipping form Hong Kong and estimated to take until mid October to arrive!

----------


## 3DPBuser

No you don't want pads to be big; you'll never get the glass off. Just put a few small squares.

----------


## Cyber Akuma

I don't care about removing the glass anyway, pieces of pads would cause uneven heating.

----------


## AnonyMouse

> I don't care about removing the glass anyway, pieces of pads would cause uneven heating.


Pretty much everyone uses a square in each corner and one in the middle.


Go over here and have a look around:
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/wanhao-printer-3d

----------

